# Kity bandsaw 613 and 513 user manual now available



## schalcken (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought a Kity 613 band saw about a year ago and I am very pleased with it. However, it has taken me a while to get hold of a copy of the user manual for it.
I have scanned the whole document and put it on a couple of photo sites in good enough resolution to make it worth downloading and printing out, for anyone who is interested. These machines are fairly simple and reasonably well made, though the company has gone out of business and the manuals are hard to find. If you want to view / download the manual please visit 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mercian/sets/72157634064650720/with/9013981375/

http://s1005.photobucket.com/user/schalcken/library/Kity%20613%20and%20513%20bandsaw%20user%20manual

or search "kity 613" on flickr or photobucket. For free.


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe Scheppach acquired Kity several years back. They have a link for Kity and the 613 on their website anyway, so they might also be able to supply owner's manuals and repair parts for Kity products.

http://www.scheppach.com/en/products/single-view/categories/bandsaegen-3/products/bandsaege-613/backPID/produktuebersicht.html?cHash=3c07d19efe


----------

